# Can someone help?



## Mattdiy (Sep 13, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a decent low priced rod and reel for fly fishing?

Hope someone can advise me.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Cortland vista reel and a Redington red start rod. Great rod for the price with a life time warranty, and the cortland vista can be found on e-bay new for less than $10.00 most of the time. Get an extra spool or two for about the same price and you are set. New is what are you going to mainly fish for. This will determine what size or weight rod the length, and the size of reel that you will need to best fit yoiur needs. My way of thinking is that a good 5 or 6 weight rod with a 8.5 to 9.5 foot rod is a good general use combo. A bit heavy for panfish and small trout, but able to handle mid-size bass and smaller pike. Think of it like a 6.5 foot spinning rod with 8lb line. Kind of an allrounder but still not perfect for every condition. The Redington crosswater combo is a good rod/reel package but does not have the life time warranty. I have broken my redstart twice and was given replacements right on the spot no questions, and was fishing again with little to no time loss. That being said, I picked up a crosswater combo for $40.00 last winter and have used it a great deal. The more common sale price of $99.00 is a very sound value after fishing with it a bit this summer. For cheap though, e-bay redstart rod a vista reel can be purchased cheaper if you watch for it.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I second the Cortland rods. Fewicks can be a good price but you have to find them first.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

st croix are ok I dont know if i spelled it right but its a good rod.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

A zebco rod and reel combo from Wal-Mart............still works for me!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

duckduck...goose! said:


> A zebco rod and reel combo from Wal-Mart............still works for me!


$20.00 :thumb: Plus they trow in a few flys.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah the wal-mart sets rock!! It's a six-weight and it comes with the flies and line. I have caught perch and trout on it and it still hasn't fallen apart on me so i would certainly recommend it.


----------



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

Good flyfishing equipment costs money - no doubt about it. If you but junk, you'll regret it.

My first decent rod was a St. Croix - its was ok. Thats probably a good place to start. Don't quote me, but I think the Gander Mountain label rods are St. Croix blanks. You might be able to get a decent one for a low price. Make sure you get the right wieght for the type of fishing you're doing, togeth with the right proper flyline for that rod.

Good luck.


----------



## marcor7 (Aug 7, 2007)

HI, I just want to lend a helping hand to my fellow fishing enthusiast, who find this sports or hobby very fulfilling. I would like to share some info or tips in salmon fly fishing. 
Low light times, as well as cloudy days are the best days to go salmon fly fishing.And keep your hooks very sharp for penetrating the salmons thick jaw. You can check the sharpness by running your thumb nail lightly along the hook point, if it scrapes of some of your nail its usable. Another good trick when going salmon fly fishing is to add a foam indicator above your fly.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plains_Trout

What is low priced to you?


----------



## td321 (Mar 6, 2008)

certanly depends on what fish your fishing for water type and other factors but can't go wrong with the kits from walmart


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Hawkeye_90 said:


> st croix are ok I dont know if i spelled it right but its a good rod.


 :lol: 
Whenever I read that name I think of St. Crotch.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

sierratradingpost.com has lots of cheaper fly gear... you can usually find another 20% coupon for that site on fatwallet.com to make the cheap prices go even lower. I've bought lots of stuff from them and have always had good service.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

look on the cabelas website and get one of their setups. they are pretty good quality and not a bad price. i would not suggest a pack rod with more than 2 sections for a newbie though. they tend to come apart if you dont cast just right.


----------

